#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  [AJUDA] PTP de 120 metros com Airgrid M5, sem visada.

## freeandnil

Pessoal, preciso de ajuda.
Preciso fazer uma ponto a ponto em uma distância de 120 metros, porém, no meio do caminho há uma barreira de arvores de uns 30 metros de altura, e isso me deixa *sem visada* da outra antena. 
Possuo uma AigGrid M5 5Ghz no ponto A, e penso adquirir e colocar uma nano M5 13dbi no ponto B. Neste cenário, funciona? alguém já teve experiência dessa?

Por favor me ajudem. Imagem em anexo.
Fico no aguardo, Obrigado.

----------


## sphreak

Amigo. Sempre que falamos em obstrução de visada alguma coisa pode não sair como desejado. Em 120mts a coisa não é tão crítica, mas em um dia de chuva com essas árvores encharcadas pode te dar algum problema.

O que você pode fazer é o seguinte: 1º se é um PTP use equipamentos direcionais e iguais. Não sei a quantidade de banda que pretende passar, mas se já tens 1 Airgrid compre outra Airgrid. Os nanos espalham o sinal, enquanto a Airgrid é mais direcional.

2º procure erguer essas antenas o máximo que puder. Lembrando que se for elevar via cano/tubo, faça estaio dos mesmos.

3º se houver possibilidade desloque o AP (ícone superior) para uma posição a direita da imagem e desloque a estação (ícone inferior) para uma posição levemente a frente e a direita da imagem. Isso poderá ajudar a minimizar o problema

----------


## freeandnil

> Amigo. Sempre que falamos em obstrução de visada alguma coisa pode não sair como desejado. Em 120mts a coisa não é tão crítica, mas em um dia de chuva com essas árvores encharcadas pode te dar algum problema.
> 
> O que você pode fazer é o seguinte: 1º se é um PTP use equipamentos direcionais e iguais. Não sei a quantidade de banda que pretende passar, mas se já tens 1 Airgrid compre outra Airgrid. Os nanos espalham o sinal, enquanto a Airgrid é mais direcional.
> 
> 2º procure erguer essas antenas o máximo que puder. Lembrando que se for elevar via cano/tubo, faça estaio dos mesmos.
> 
> 3º se houver possibilidade desloque o AP (ícone superior) para uma posição a direita da imagem e desloque a estação (ícone inferior) para uma posição levemente a frente e a direita da imagem. Isso poderá ajudar a minimizar o problema


Obrigado pelas dicas sphreak.

Sphreak ou alguém sabe me dizer acerca da polarização, neste cenário, poderia ter uma melhoria?

----------


## sphreak

Polarização fornece melhoria quando por exemplo há muitos links em polarização vertical e para auxiliar o combate a interferência alinha-se as antenas na horizontal, mas é só.

No caso de obstrução parcial. Se for obstrução de elevação o uso de polarização horizontal pode ajudar, enquanto se a obstrução for lateral o uso de polarização vertical pode melhorar o cenário.

----------


## 1929

pela análise do terreno não há o menor problema. Zona de Fresnel limpa se não considerar as arvores. Porém estas árvores vão complicar mesmo... Segue as dicas que o @*sphreak* disse.. Melhor ainda se conseguisse colocar a estação no pavilhão ao lado, na direita na foto, pois estas árvores vão comprometer a linha de fresnel, pois me pareceu que a linha de visada passa na tangente. Vai ter visada mas comprometida. 
Começa com a polarização vertical e testa. Afinal a Airgrid é rápido para inverter a polarização caso precise.

----------


## emilidani

Sem visada , sem link. Essa é a teoria. No seu caso só testando no local. Agora se for PtP teria que usar o mesmo equipamento nos dois pontos para ter o máximo Throughput Tx/Rx.

No caso de obstrução por arvores a polarização recomendada é a HORIZONTAL.

----------


## alextaws

rapaz, você pode até conseguir fechar o link, mais com sinal ruin, e vai ter dor de cabeça com oscilações e quedas no ptp

----------


## rubem

A sacanagem da árvore no meio é: O sinal aparece variando.

Uns pacotes vão refletindo pelo caminho X, outro pelo Y, no Airview da UBNT aparecem variações de 30dBm as vezes. No scan normal a variação é mais lenta porque ele atualiza a exibição poucas vezes.

Mas... se tiver sinal variando digamos entre -50 e -60dBm, EU usaria um data rate que se dê bem com -75dBm, digamos MCS2.
(A variação real acho que chega perto a 15dBm além do que o scan mostra)

Data rates baixos toleram sinais muito baixos, MCS0 em 10MHz de largura em SXT roda ok até com uns -85dBm.

Numas empresas ou fazendas qualquer 1 ou 2Mbps que passar, pra um galpão ou funcionário mais distante é suficiente, mas se precisar coisa tipo 20Mbps vai precisar algo de dupla-polarização, Airgrid só passa isso com visada limpa mesmo.

Ter conexão nesse caso é fácil, mas passar muita banda é outra estória. Com árvores chacoalhando as folhas o caminha de cada pacote muda, e o nível de sinal muda junto 50x por segundo, essa variação mostra um nível de sinal médio irreal, não pode confiar no nível de sinal que ler no scan (Se pudesse seria fácil, é fácil ver -60dBm com árvore no meio, mas dá CCQ de 40% as vezes, mal passa 5Mbps num MCS5 (Que com -60dBm num PTP sem árvores na frente passa fácil 20Mbps).

----------


## freeandnil

Pessoal, agradeço a todos pelo feedback e pelas dicas. Muito obrigado.

Estou a ponto de desistir de fazer via rádio. 
Uma outra opção seria uma rede cabeada (150metros + -) com switch + poe no meio. O problema, pelo que pesquisei, eu precisaria usar cabos blindados, o que na prática torna bem mais caro do que a antena.

O que vocês acham? Alguma outra ideia?

----------


## rubem

Mas é terreno particular?

Se for, não precisa se preocupar com cabo blindado, um cabo de rede barato aguenta uns 2 ou 3 anos pegando sol. Se puder enterrar dentro de uma mangueira preta de plástico reciclado isso vai durar 8 anos fácil.

Se passa por terreno público, ou pensa em usar postes da rua, o dono do poste não é o estado, o dono é a concessionária de eletricidade, se você não fizer contrato pra aluguel ela tem todo o direito de arrancar tudo que aparecer pendurado nos postes (Depende da região se a empresa irá retirar os cabos ou não, nalgumas regiões não há ordem explícita pra isso, e os funcionários fecham os outros. Em outras nada fica nos postes mais que uma semana).

Parece ser uma praça sem postes, se for, e tiver como fazer uma valete pela beirada, isso pode passar décadas sem que alguém note a rede. Mangueira preta de plastico reciclado leva quase 10 anos enterrada pra apodrecer e começar a passar umidade pro cabo. Essa é da boa, mas as de plástico reciclado custa uns 30% a menos:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ca-agua-34-_JM
Em loja de material pro agronegócio (Não em petshops) tem isso em quantidade geralmente, ou em loja de material de construção (Eu não enterraria aquele dutos amarelos de plástico mole, a não ser que te sirva algo que dure uns 4 anos. Já enterrei e deu merda no cabo em menos de 5 anos).

Tem cabo de rede pra uso outdoor que não é blindado, é só um plastico mais resistente, nesse estilo e preço:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...oor-codigo-_JM
Mas se for enterrar dentro de tubo ou cano pode ser cabo barato. Desde que não pegue sol eles duram muito.

Outra solução é PLC, via rede elétrica, tipo:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-powerline-_JM

Mete um cabo PP de 2x 1,5m, tipo:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...os-promoco-_JM
Um adaptador PLC em cada lado, termina o resto do trajeto com cabo ethernet. Acho a solução mais barata. Mas se for enterrar, eu evitaria enterrar cabo PP direto na terra, colocaria um duto qualquer, por mais barato que seja já impede o contato com a terra, ainda mais porque estamos falando de uma rede AC de alta tensão. Se usar isso seria fundamental colocar nessa rede um disjuntor de 1A (2A é muito!) pra cair caso alguém cave nessa região e acerte uma ferramenta na fiação, o disjuntor cai e você é processado por peão eletrocutado.

----------


## chocobama

Tenho um enlace de 500M com sxt e loco M2. 10Mhz, MCS8, sinal -70/-72 potência em 17dbm no loco e 20dbm no SXT, CCQ em 99% passa facim 8Mbits. Se eu aumentar para MCS9 consigo perto de 18Mbits e uma média de 15Mbits. Mas não suporta um download pesado, o CCQ desaba e o enlace cai.

----------


## rubem

Aí que tá, em 2,4GHz a atenuação no mesmo obstáculo é 5dBm menor que em 5,8GHz.

Ou seja, se com um obstáculo X, com antenas mesmo ganho, tiver sinal -70dBm em 5,8GHz, terá sinal de -65dBm em 2,4GHz.

Fora que em dupla polarização dá pra ter literalmente o dobro do throughput que num Airgrid.

O problema de 2,4GHz é ter o espectro todo ocupado, mas em ambiente com obstáculos ele permite mais banda passante (Desde que tenha espaço no espectro) já que terá sinal maior se usar antenas de ganho similar.

Eu guardo muita antena de grade 2,4GHz velhas, e umas CPE's 2,4GHz, por isso, as vezes em fazendas um mini-ptp 2,4GHz resolve, já que fora do ambiente urbano não se escaneia nada em 2,4GHz, todo o espectro está livre, e... com uma árvores na frente é difícil conseguir fazer um mini-PTP com 2 SXT lite5 em 300m, mas com 2,4GHz é fácil.

----------


## chocobama

> Aí que tá, em 2,4GHz a atenuação no mesmo obstáculo é 5dBm menor que em 5,8GHz.
> 
> Ou seja, se com um obstáculo X, com antenas mesmo ganho, tiver sinal -70dBm em 5,8GHz, terá sinal de -65dBm em 2,4GHz.
> 
> Fora que em dupla polarização dá pra ter literalmente o dobro do throughput que num Airgrid.
> 
> O problema de 2,4GHz é ter o espectro todo ocupado, mas em ambiente com obstáculos ele permite mais banda passante (Desde que tenha espaço no espectro) já que terá sinal maior se usar antenas de ganho similar.
> 
> Eu guardo muita antena de grade 2,4GHz velhas, e umas CPE's 2,4GHz, por isso, as vezes em fazendas um mini-ptp 2,4GHz resolve, já que fora do ambiente urbano não se escaneia nada em 2,4GHz, todo o espectro está livre, e... com uma árvores na frente é difícil conseguir fazer um mini-PTP com 2 SXT lite5 em 300m, mas com 2,4GHz é fácil.


Eis o segredo deste enlace. Aqui tudo esta poluído de 5.1 até 6.0. A faixa de 2,4 está inundada. Mas abaixo e acima de 2,4 "esta livre".

----------


## freeandnil

> Mas é terreno particular?
> 
> Se for, não precisa se preocupar com cabo blindado, um cabo de rede barato aguenta uns 2 ou 3 anos pegando sol. Se puder enterrar dentro de uma mangueira preta de plástico reciclado isso vai durar 8 anos fácil.
> 
> Se passa por terreno público, ou pensa em usar postes da rua, o dono do poste não é o estado, o dono é a concessionária de eletricidade, se você não fizer contrato pra aluguel ela tem todo o direito de arrancar tudo que aparecer pendurado nos postes (Depende da região se a empresa irá retirar os cabos ou não, nalgumas regiões não há ordem explícita pra isso, e os funcionários fecham os outros. Em outras nada fica nos postes mais que uma semana).
> 
> Parece ser uma praça sem postes, se for, e tiver como fazer uma valete pela beirada, isso pode passar décadas sem que alguém note a rede. Mangueira preta de plastico reciclado leva quase 10 anos enterrada pra apodrecer e começar a passar umidade pro cabo. Essa é da boa, mas as de plástico reciclado custa uns 30% a menos:
> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ca-agua-34-_JM
> Em loja de material pro agronegócio (Não em petshops) tem isso em quantidade geralmente, ou em loja de material de construção (Eu não enterraria aquele dutos amarelos de plástico mole, a não ser que te sirva algo que dure uns 4 anos. Já enterrei e deu merda no cabo em menos de 5 anos).
> ...


Muito obrigado rubem pelas dicas, foram de grande valia.
Estou cotando preços das mangueiras e cabos.

----------


## Hummer

Bom dia amigo Rubem!

Eu estou usando 2 nano loco m2 em 5 mhz e a internet está msc 0, pois se eu aumentar cai o link, já tentei usar em 8, 10, 20, 40 mhz mas fica horrivel o link.

O Ptp de 2km e tem arvores no meio.

Se eu usar uma antena de 2,4 de grade você acha que melhora? tem que usar nos dois lados ou só no ponto de acesso?

Uso internet 25 mega Vivo.

Se puder me ajudar agradeço.

----------


## Hummer

> Aí que tá, em 2,4GHz a atenuação no mesmo obstáculo é 5dBm menor que em 5,8GHz.
> 
> Ou seja, se com um obstáculo X, com antenas mesmo ganho, tiver sinal -70dBm em 5,8GHz, terá sinal de -65dBm em 2,4GHz.
> 
> Fora que em dupla polarização dá pra ter literalmente o dobro do throughput que num Airgrid.
> 
> O problema de 2,4GHz é ter o espectro todo ocupado, mas em ambiente com obstáculos ele permite mais banda passante (Desde que tenha espaço no espectro) já que terá sinal maior se usar antenas de ganho similar.
> 
> Eu guardo muita antena de grade 2,4GHz velhas, e umas CPE's 2,4GHz, por isso, as vezes em fazendas um mini-ptp 2,4GHz resolve, já que fora do ambiente urbano não se escaneia nada em 2,4GHz, todo o espectro está livre, e... com uma árvores na frente é difícil conseguir fazer um mini-PTP com 2 SXT lite5 em 300m, mas com 2,4GHz é fácil.



Bom dia amigo Rubem!

Eu estou usando 2 nano loco m2 em 5 mhz e a internet está msc 0, pois se eu aumentar cai o link, já tentei usar em 8, 10, 20, 40 mhz mas fica horrivel o link.

O Ptp de 2km e tem arvores no meio.

Se eu usar uma antena de 2,4 de grade você acha que melhora? tem que usar nos dois lados ou só no ponto de acesso?

Uso internet 25 mega Vivo.

Se puder me ajudar agradeço.

----------


## guiggoo

Qual sinal ? Teria que ser antenas fechadas , powerbeam ....

Só detalhe que percebi nas minhas 2.4 que são poucas na rede , ainda bem , que precisa de sinal no máximo -65 pra passar 2 megas pro cliente . Talvez seja por que uso elas no modo B apenas . Não sei . Mais essas nano m2 não curti muito não . Nem a grid pra fala vdd . Os números não batem . de sinal e ccq.

----------


## Hummer

Ola, guiggoo, queria que estabilizasse o meu link, você acha que o powerbeam resolve o meu problema pois tem arvores no meio do caminho.

----------


## rubem

> Bom dia amigo Rubem!
> 
> Eu estou usando 2 nano loco m2 em 5 mhz e a internet está msc 0, pois se eu aumentar cai o link, já tentei usar em 8, 10, 20, 40 mhz mas fica horrivel o link.
> 
> O Ptp de 2km e tem arvores no meio.
> 
> Se eu usar uma antena de 2,4 de grade você acha que melhora? tem que usar nos dois lados ou só no ponto de acesso?
> 
> Uso internet 25 mega Vivo.
> ...


Se falar daquelas grades 2,4GHz da Aquario e cia, aquilo é um lixo! VSWR alto pra caramba, pode até escanear sinal ok as vezes, mas o CCQ sempre será um lixo.

Mas qual o nível de sinal atual? Ele bate mais ou menos com o cálculo téorico? Calcula aqui: http://mayo.nuvisions.net/ubnt_link/


Vai ter -69dBm em MCS0 e MCS8 em 2km. Isso é sinal ruim já com visada, que dirá se tiver zona de Fresnel obstruída! Não sei porque a ideia de usar a linha Loco (Low Cost, zero foco em qualidade, foco em custo baixo), menos ainda de usar míseros 8dBi em antenas!

(Alias, testou MCS8? Não faz sentido MCS0 funcionar e MCS8 não, só se a zona de Fresnel de uma das polarizações está completamente comprometida, e se for esse o caso, ou erga as antenas ou derrube umas árvores e casas no caminho. PTP sem visada minimamente limpa NUNCA vai prestar, sempre será lixo, seja lá o que faça, não adianta meter CPE de 24dBi, se tem linha de visada completamente comprometida vai só poluir o espectro a toa tentando transpor obstáculo. Não é nem um pouco inteligente tentar lidar com obstrução da visada com alta potência)

Não dá pra subir as CPE's alguns metros pra ter zona de Fresnel mais limpa? Se puder, usa 5GHz, porque a zona de Fresnel em 5GHz é menos da metade de em 2,4GHz. A faixa dos 2,4GHz é a PIOR opção possível pra um ptp de 2km pra passar tanto tráfego (25Mbps). Precisaria uma CPE 5GHz de mais de 16dBi pra ter sinal suficiente pra MCS11, que dá quase 25Mbps. Em 2,4GHz a zona de Fresnel em 2km é de uns 8m, precisaria passar a linha de visada 4m acima de todos os obstáculos pra conseguir todo esse tráfego, então esqueça a possibilidade de usar 2,4GHz se quiser qualidade (E menos ainda a possibilidade de usar grades Aquario ou Proeletronic, aquilo casa perfeitamente com lixeiras como essa porque só gera rede lixo).

----------


## kafetao

amigo, se tu ja tem as duas antenas, pq não faz logo o teste ? se as arvores forem muito mais altas e a visada ficar totalmente obstruída, desiste e fala logo o cabeamento...compra um blindado e seja feliz...as quando as condições são adversas é necessário o investimento....cabo normal + mangueira preta + mão de obra p/ cavar vala = mais caro que o cabo blindado...

----------

